# 1954 860 ford tractor



## oldchickfarmer (May 21, 2011)

I need to know if the transmission and hydraulic and rear end separate from each other
Thank You
David


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Are you talking about same oiling about hydrolic fluid? Probally no. Same chambers.


----------



## kdmoser (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi David,

Yep, The tranny, hydraulic reservoir, and rear are three separate sumps. Each has it own fill and drain, and level checking system. There are seals between them that often leak, so the fluids may mix. Hope this helps.

Kurt


----------



## oldchickfarmer (May 21, 2011)

Ty kd for your help


----------

